# suicidal cherry shrimp?



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I found one of my RCS dried up dead on my carpet last night... I was gone most of the day, so I assume that he must have leaped out sometime in the morning, and he laid there and dried up and died 

Is that normal for a shrimp to do? It's an open-top tank, so technically there's all the room in the world for one to hop out, but I've never really seen the RCS near the surface to begin with


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have duckweed in my shrimp tank and they are always hanging upside down on it. They will go to the top if there is anything that they can climb on. Most likely it got onto the breeder trap and fell out.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I have heard from my LFS that they sometimes like to pop out of the water. Maybe try putting something covering the tank to make sure it doesnt happen again.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Never had an open top with shrimp but read a post some where else from some one who had a RCS tank with a open top. Out of hundreds he said he had lost one that way once in a great while. Shrimp will jump out of the water if fish are chasing them, or possibly when they get a fright from the light being turned on suddenly. I've also read it can be the first sign something is not right with the water.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That is the reason I have full hoods on all my tanks. Often times they will jump to avoid fish chasing them, other times, they just want out. Frogs, crabs, crayfish, and shrimp are all great escape artists.


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah... they jump out. I have some Cherries in a Fluval Edge and every now and then I find one that has actually managed to jump and land in the small space between the rim and the top. 3 in about 11 months so far. I like lids.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Curius how much water do you evaporate each week? I have left my 125s open a couple of times and they loose 8-10g a week.


----------

